# IBOGA



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I see there have been some people on here who have tried Iboga and had positive results. I am interested in trying it and would like to know which source people have obtained Iboga from and what dosage they used. Thanks.


----------



## mike112233 (Jul 3, 2012)

it's 5gs but i'm thinking of doing the same. I just got to save up.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

where did you get that info from? i've heard everything from 500 mg to 20 grams. also online one gram of powder sells for $76 while 20 grams of bark for $89. hard to tell what to get.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

im wondering if the powder is a more condensed version and if i got the bark do i just eat the bark straight up?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I see on one site 2 grams sells for $10 and on another one gram sells for $76. Whose lying here.


----------



## mike112233 (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh iboga medication? never heard of it, i thought you were talkin about iboga treatment in like costa rica or something haha.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

yea same thing


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

staying a week in costa rica would be awesome but i dont have that money so i'm going to try 'n buy online


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

just trying to figure out what to get and how much


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds like bs, I'm sure it's just placebo effect.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Susto said:


> I sent an email to the user dan1080 about his experience with iboga, here is his response
> 
> what I see from this is that iboga is great for people with DP, but apparently does not bring a 100% result.


That's awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

It doesn't sound like anyone posting about this has a single concrete formulation on this to try out safely. I'm inclined to say no, unless someone can provide a link to a verified retailer or web store that carries this with all the necessary safety info.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

anybody found something reliable? heard and read awesome stories about it. that substance changed nearly everyones life who tried it positively.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

there are no magic cures and this will only instantly cure u if u are ready to be cured that means youve overcome ur anxiety and are eating and living healthy . then it is possible that u can be cured from this first time. You also need to be ready to face ur issues beacuse iboga trips will bring alot out of you and if ur not ready you will have a panic attack then come on this webiste and talk about hows theres no hope and youll always have dp and other bullshit and discourge others from trying. So dont unless ur ready.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

DP boy said:


> there are no magic cures and this will only instantly cure u if u are ready to be cured that means youve overcome ur anxiety and are eating and living healthy . then it is possible that u can be cured from this first time. You also need to be ready to face ur issues beacuse iboga trips will bring alot out of you and if ur not ready you will have a panic attack then come on this webiste and talk about hows theres no hope and youll always have dp and other bullshit and discourge others from trying. So dont unless ur ready.


Did you actually experience it?

Or is it just a fella who read some Erowid sitting in front of computer giving advice about drugs? Hope it's not.

I'm most cured. I don't feel that terrifying feeling of dp/dr anymore. But there is still a little foggy vision sometimes and stargazing. And the questionings about existence that got stuck in my head while experiencing dp/dr.

I want to get rid of them and be like before I ever had anything you can call a "psychiatric" problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

DP boy said:


> then it is possible that u can be cured from this first time.


Still, more assumptions without a legit resource mentioned.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

there hav been a few cases were it did bring an immediate repersonlization so it may be unlikly but it is without a doubt possible dp is dp its a state every human mind can get 2


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

I know 2 people who ACTUALLY tried the stuff.

One experienced a full repersonalization at the first try.

Second just got worse.

Gamble?


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

it all on you i think u wont repersonlize unless ur ready


----------



## Zpgrimm (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello,

For one I don't think you can buy iboga online, it is a controlled substance (basically LSD). I would be scared that this would make me worse.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Zpgrimm said:


> Hello,
> 
> For one I don't think you can buy iboga online, it is a controlled substance (basically LSD). I would be scared that this would make me worse.


It's not LSD. It's bark from the root of a tree found in Africa. It is only controlled in the US, but legal virtually everywhere else. You can order it online at ibogaworld.com. If you e-mail them they are good at responding quickly with all the necessary info you need, ie: dose, how to take it, etc.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

anyone experienced it?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes I have used ibogaworlds TA it is very good iboga and strong


----------



## boonanas (Feb 24, 2013)

This treatment was featured on the HBO show VICE. It was used for people trying to overcome Heroin addiction. They described Iboga as making one feel like they are completely in their body, and how it should be integrated into US treatments of Heroin Addiction. Seemed interesting... and actually made the person on the show get over their long term heroin addiction


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

So a problem that was triggered by drugs is going to be cured by more drugs, and powerful hallucinogenic ones at that?


----------



## boonanas (Feb 24, 2013)

Justinian585 said:


> So a problem that was triggered by drugs is going to be cured by more drugs, and powerful hallucinogenic ones at that?


Not everyone's problem was triggered by drugs.. maybe yours was.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

If anyone's interested in reading my iboga trip read here;

http://eboka.info/index.php?topic=2133.0

All I can say is it fucking works!!!


----------

